# Insuring an older mobile home



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I am in the process of purchasing a 1976 mobile home. Now I am trying to find homeowner's insurance and am running into problems. 

Does anyone have a good line on where I can get insurance without a whole lot of hassles and for a decent price?

The home is in good conditon with a newer roof.


----------



## rascaldaisy (Jun 1, 2006)

I used to have a '77 and there was one frightening thing I remember about insurance. They will only insure the contents for a portion (half if I remember correctly) of the amount the trailer's worth. That means if they determine the home is worth $8g, you can only insure the contents for $4g... even though your contents are worth more. You have to insure your "things" separately or they won't be covered in a catastrophy.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Glad I don't have a lot invested in things then, cuz I'm buying a mobile home too, and I'm going to need to insure it. Thank for the tip.
Michelle


----------



## Lynnette (Feb 9, 2006)

We have a 1974 Sheffield, and had no problems with insurance, we can insure our belongings for as much as we want, the value of the home had no baring on insuring our contents. We have a wood burning stove in the living room, (approved for mobile homes of course), and we pay $700/year through Foremost in Michigan.


----------



## MaryNY (Oct 25, 2004)

Your best bet is to try to get your "homeowners" insurance through the same insurance company (that does not mean the agent, it means the big company (Nationwide, etc.) that the agent writes the policy with) -- that is IF that company writes both auto and homeowners insurance -- sometimes they don't.

You could also try Allstate -- at any Sears store still, I think -- plus here and there around most communities. As I recall, I had my insurance with them when I had a mobile. Also, if you are going to finance the mobile, the company that is financing it may either provide insurance or be able to give the name of a company that does.

Good luck, and congrats on the new digs!

MaryNY

Edited to add: I just googled "mobile home insurance" and came up with websites for Geico, Allstate, AARP and MetLife -- so there has to be some sort of coverage still available out there.


----------



## m39fan (Apr 11, 2005)

Foremost is the big national company that does mobiles. We had them for years and were very satisfied. We're now in a Modular and also had insurance issues but were able to find a agency through our bank that would insure us. You might try your local loan officer. They might know agencies in your area that would be willing to underwrite you.

HTH,
Mike


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

pm me I will gve you some info I have 3 old moblies insured and these are a 1972,1975,1976, I have had these for 3 years not even an adjuster had to come out,paula


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Try Allstate.
We have Allstate for our mobile "homeowners" insurance. Of course, we have a double wide that is a 95 on its on land. That might be a difference. Finding insurance for mobiles is harder.

We pay almost $800 a year, but with our policy we do have good coverage. The minimum for the mobile is $72,000, contents $30,000 and personal injury I think is $50,000 although I can't remember sure on that. We also have an above ground pool so that might have hiked our premium up a bit as well.

This just made me think they reason why poorer folks keep getting poorer and the richer folks keep getting richer. Poorer folks who can't afford a "traditional" house often can only afford a mobile or trailer, yet they get soaked for insuring it.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

When we had an older mobile home we had Allstate. We know people that had Foremost and they were satisfied with it. If they limit you on insurance on contents maybe you could buy an umbrella type policy to give you additional coverage. I used to have that when I ran a business from home so I wouldn't have to raise the homeowners up to cover business insurance losses if they occurred.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

When I had my mobile, 1968 ish, I had the same problem as RascalDaisy, if the thing burned to the ground empty of contents I would get $3000. I had the contents of my mobile insured seperately and would advise you do the same! 

I used to joke that if the thing burned down I would end up with just about enough to pay for a good Wall Tent, a cookstove and a cot to sleep on!

Margie


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

I was able to get a policy from a local insurance agent. $220/year. This is a vacation-type house for us, so we won't have much of value in it. 

Still, if it burned down....well, it would certainly cost quite a bit to replace it.


----------

